# What makes you rate customers highly?



## robaeprice

First things first — my name's Rob Price, and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. We're interested in putting together a guide for our readers about how to get a good Uber rating from their drivers. So — what do you appreciate from a customer? What makes you go click 5 stars without hesitation?

And conversely, what do customers do that ensures they won't be getting a 5?


----------



## LAuberX

Be ready at the curb in a place that it is legal for me to stop, Enter your destination address in app, don't request driving thru fast food.

Do all the above, get 5 stars.

Make me wait, give directions from the back seat or eat in my car? 4 stars

Talk down to me or give me attitude? 3 stars or less.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Tips, more tips, and tips forever more!!!! Hot looking intellectual women who don't act like their high maintenance(d)


----------



## Chicago-uber

i also down rate for having me drive to pickup for 7+ minutes when you're only going down the street. Next time cancel me and wait for closer driver to become available


----------



## Chicago-uber

One more thing, don't place a pin at illegal spot pickup and not being curbside. I can't wait at a bus stop for 10 minutes. Or being double parked on a major street during rush hour


----------



## UBERxGc

Smooth pick up is the most important thing to me. Placing the pin at a busy intersection on a one way street and telling me it's fine you'll quickly jump in the car is stupid. 
Also make me wait for you for more than 60 seconds and you lose a star. Eat without politely asking and you lose a star. Act like a drunken **** and you lose all you stars!


----------



## UberHammer

Making a request when you're ready to be picked up, as opposed to making a request because you will be ready in 10 to 20 minutes. I don't expect a person to be waiting by the curb, but the "just finishing up, be down in a minute" texts are a sure sign you weren't ready for Uber when you made the request. Uber drivers get ZERO for the time they spend waiting for a customer who wasn't ready. No five star for you!

Also, a lot of customers have their phone in power saving more to make their battery last longer. That results in their phone's location services being very inaccurate. Uber drivers can be sent to as much as half a mile away by a request from a customer who's phone is in power saving mode and doesn't take a moment to see if the Uber app is sending a pickup location that is actually where the passenger is. A lot of late night pickups suffer from this as a lot of phones switch to power saving mode when the battery gets low. It could be avoided just by the passenger taking a moment to verify the request is right. But nearly all don't and send the driver on a wild goose chase. No five star for you!

And most importantly, if you treat the driver as being a person below you in status. Not only will you get a 1 star, you'll be lucky if I don't stop the ride and kick you out of the car. I have a salaried job and just do Uber driving on the side. I make more in a year than 95% of passengers. Some people like to play softball with their spare time. Some people like to bowl. I like to give people lifts. But disrespecting a softball player or another bowler isn't acceptable, so I don't accept disrespect for what I like to do in my spare time. No five star for you... and you're lucky if I finish taking you to your destination.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Making me wait is #1 it happens most often and almost always takes off a star, but after that please don't try to smoke in the car or bring an open container of anything alcoholic. Leaving your trash behind will be an immediate 1 star, I'm not your mother, I don't want to clean up after you. Eating will only lose one star unless you leave your trash behind. Proper pickup location is a must do not assume GPS will do it for you especially if you are requesting a ride from inside a building and using mobile data not wifi. I not getting paid anything to look for you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver

Rob, the passenger rating makes very little difference, most drivers are going to give a 4 or 5 as long as they are not inconsiderate slobs, being considerate of our time, our car and having us pick you up in the right spot is all it takes. Down rating them has little effect though since they can't even see their rating in the app.

How about explaining to passengers that drivers are expected to get a 5 star rating every time by uber. While some passengers may think that 3 stars means an average ride, 4 stars good, 5 stars great. Uber thinks 5 stars is what we should get and if we drop below 4.6 average we get suspended.


----------



## UBERxGc

Good point disgusted driver..!
Rob, please mention on your report/article that if a driver gets 50 five star ratings and 50 four star rating, they'd be fired.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Please mention in your article that tips are NOT NOT NOT INCLUDED! I will put up with a lot if I get a tip especially a good one. Maybe I'm cheap but if you're drunk and annoying but hand me 10 bucks at the end of the trip you'll probably get 5 stars anyway. Not an excuse to be a pain but it makes it more likely you'll be forgiven. Same if it's a short trip. It's not worth my while to pick you up to make $3 so make it worth it. I don't 5 star non tippers unless it's at least a 2.0 surge or a long trip by the way. The rates are just too low and I'd just as soon those riders have trouble finding a ride. 

Location as others pointed out. If you're at a business or a house get the EXACT address and put it in. Also the NAME of the business. If you're in a subdivision sitting in a house it will often get the street behind you. Please don't use the excuse you don't live there. Presumably someone there does and can give you the address. Plus if you take too long I will cancel and you'll be charged.

Know where you're going. And the address or at least an intersection. I don't know every bar and restaurant in town. Google it ahead of time if you have to. And tell me the destination. I like to have it in the gps even if you insist on giving me directions one turn at a time. That way we won't miss one because you're drunk, not paying attention or fall asleep.

If you bring kids they need to behave. Any kicking my seats or not staying belted in will be one star and I may kick you out. Not safe.

Don't ask to go through a drive through unless you pay me $5 in advance. It's not worth my time. And no eating or drinking in my car (rare exception if you are sober and ask nicely). 

Don't argue about wearing a seatbelt.

Don't adjust the air conditioning windows or radio without permission. I'm accommodating if you ask but even with friends the driver should ALWAYS have control of the controls. And you're not my friend.

Unless you're about to offer me a job don't lecture me on how I'm too smart too pretty etc to be ubering. And don't expect me to tell you every detail of my private life especially while you are tight lipped about yours (men do this a lot).

Don't ask for gum mints or water. If it's a long trip and you're nice and I have some in the car FOR ME I will offer it. But I'm not a free convenience store. Definitely don't be the rider who got mad because I didn't have Red Bull.


----------



## painfreepc

Chicago-uber said:


> i also down rate for having me drive to pickup for 7+ minutes when you're only going down the street. Next time cancel me and wait for closer driver to become available


That is not the passengers problem, you need to uninstall.


----------



## BlkGeep

Just mainly looking for white passengers, anyone else is a four. Short trip, three. Ask me how I like Uber, one. It may be the highlight of your day, but after a thousand rides and nine hundred people asking. It's a taxi, in my car, driving ******s around for pennies, don't make me act like it's new and exciting too. It's a job, not very glamorous, I'm way more interesting to talk to about anything other than how I like working for Uber.


----------



## Chicago-uber

painfreepc said:


> That is not the passengers problem, you need to uninstall.


You're correct. It's not the passengers problem. But they will get a lower rating because they're inconsiderate of a driver. And how about you uninstall!!!


----------



## painfreepc

Chicago-uber said:


> You're correct. It's not the passengers problem. But they will get a lower rating because they're inconsiderate of a driver. And how about you uninstall!!!


They requested a pickup, how would client know 7 minutes is too long for you, go flip burgers.


----------



## painfreepc

Getting drive to pin and you are at a resident not a business, can't find you using pin, so you call me to give turn by turn directions to your pick-up, will get you 3 stars,

Add the above to, getting in my car and using your nav with sound turned down and giving me turn by turn directions 50 feet before the next turn, will get you a 1 star.

That happened this morning.


----------



## Chicago-uber

painfreepc said:


> They requested a pickup, how would client know 7 minutes is too long for you, go flip burgers.


Looks like painfreepc is trying to pick a fight with me... Not happening, go flip burgers yourselves and kiss customers asses for $2 net profits after spending 20 minutes for them...


----------



## Phillyx

Customer waiting on curb side when driver arrive,we are not getting a shit for waiting time.customer don't have a attitude behave nicely,most important TIP more Tips pax get a 5 star from me.uber is lying tip is not necessary or included in fair no tip included.and no eating or drinking on the vehicle


----------



## Crusty Spooge Rag

Everyone starts at a four. A tip will get you a 5. Ripping ass will get you a 2, unless it's me then I usually blame you for it anyway. Good conversation will get a 5. Try to pile more than 4 gets you 2.

You can quote me on that.


----------



## StephenJBlue

1. Be polite. Ask. Do not demand. If you would like the temperature changed, ask. If you don't like music, or what is playing and what it changed, ask.
2. Be available to leave once you request the trip. Don't request a trip until you are actually ready to leave. Don't make the driver's wait for you.
3. Don't attempt to overload the vehicle with more passengers than seatbelts.
4. You aren't required to talk to the driver, but please don't act aloof. A simple statement that you will be closing your eyes, or checking email, or just want to quietly do whatever is fine.
5. When requesting a ride: make sure to use the exact and proper pickup location. Don't get annoyed if the driver calls or texts for clarification.
6. Enter your destination into the app. If you aren't sure, please speak with the driver.
7. No food or drink in the car.
8. NEVER tell the driver that you are: running late, have to get to the airport quickly, etc. It's not the drivers fault. They will you to your destination as quickly as legally and reasonably possible.

Regardless of tips and other issues, a big issue with drivers is riders that are pretentious and demanding. Be decent. Be nice. The driver is not your servant. Treat them as you'd like to be treated.

Although the post at the below link can be rather "angry". Most of it still rings true:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/things-i-do-in-my-car.5605/#post-66556


----------



## UberPal

Tips

Give me a Tip and its an automatic 5 star regardless of anything.


----------



## Actionjax

Here are the things for me that will Rate you down.

1) Improper pin placement or wrong address. (I do give a break if it's close but not when it's a block out or you make me drive to get you.
2) Waiting is the biggest. You lose 1 when I call you at 2 min. 2 Stars for after 5 if I haven't canceled the ride by then.
3) Leaving trash behind or making a mess.
4)Unfair demands like over capacity for the vehicle or demanding I do something illegal. (Most times you won't even get the trip)
5) Rude behavior. (Quiet is not considered to me as rude, you don't need to be my friend for the trip)
6) Foul smells. If I need to crack a window to avoid gaging then you are getting a lower rating.
7) Gives poor directions. (I know the way but if they insist on directing me that's fine. but don't stick me in a place no where near the location and say opps...ok I'm lost now why didn't you stop me.)

I have no issues with Drunks, Non-Tippers, Quiet people, or people who request a ride and it's a little farther than I like. Most of those are part of doing the job or the individual has bought into Ubers PR stuff. All won't effect the rating.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

Last night I picked up a ride no problem. When I got to the destination he and his girlfriend get out, he turns around looks at the open door and walks away without shutting it. $7 fare, this is not Uber black and I am not your personal assistant. Immediate 1*. If he keeps that attitude up with other drivers he'll never be able to get picked up again.


----------



## BlkGeep

Got one last night, texts me right away...do you have a grocery bag? Oh yeah, definitely, so you can puke and slobber all over my car. Easiest cancel ever. Puke in a cab a-hole.


----------



## painfreepc

Chicago-uber said:


> Looks like painfreepc is trying to pick a fight with me... Not happening, go flip burgers yourselves and kiss customers asses for $2 net profits after spending 20 minutes for them...


The shit many uber drivers complaint about, I would hear the same from taxi drivers,

Dispatcher 11pm, no call from anywhere in over an hour, open radio to waiting taxi drivers:
"I have two call holding one in Moreno Valley and one in corona."

Driver 1 booked into downtown riverside area:
"Ask passenger where going, not moving for less than a $20 fare"

Driver 2 booked into riverside plaza area:
"If passenger not coming back to riverside, i am not going"

Driver 3 me, I almost never booked in at night, I just sit and wait for open calls and the street hail in downtown riverside:
"I will take the call in corona, ask passenger if they will wait 20 minutes, passenger says yes, pickup is in south corona, call comes back to riverside, I get an easy $50.


----------



## OCBob

robaeprice said:


> First things first - my name's Rob Price, and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. We're interested in putting together a guide for our readers about how to get a good Uber rating from their drivers. So - what do you appreciate from a customer? What makes you go click 5 stars without hesitation?
> 
> And conversely, what do customers do that ensures they won't be getting a 5?


If they have their address correct, they are at 5 stars. Dropping a pin doesn't always work many times. Pin use is good if a store like Walmart has many doors to enter/exit. Make sure you do this in a business area: Try typing in the store name! I might not know where 1234 Main Street is located but I sure know where Walmart 1234 Main Street is located!

Be outside within 2 minutes and your whole party is present. I give 3 minutes before I even think of dropping a 5 star to a 4 star.

Rider does not need to be overly friendly. I believe it is our job to be the friendly type and see where it goes during the ride. Don't act like we are beneath you.

If rider has a destination to go to before their ride ends, do not take more than 5 minutes. I do not mind stopping at a store so you can get some beer but go to the AM/PM over the supermarket so you know it is a very fast trip in and out. I appreciate that even though stopping isn't one of our favorite things to do since many areas have waiting time at less than minimum wage.

All the above and fare is only $8 will still get 5 stars in 95% of the time.

If rider has a min fare ($4 in OC/LA) and doesn't tip, they lose a star. Like-wise, if you lost a star during the trip but tip? Then you just gained a star back! I consider min fares $4 to $6 depending on how far I had to go to get the rider. We do not get paid for our time and mileage when we travel to the rider's pick up point.

ALSO, WHEN A RIDER GIVES US A 4 STAR RATING, THAT MEANS THE RIDER WANTS US FIRED. UNDER 4.7 MEANS TERMINATION. LESS EXPERIENCED DRIVERS OUT THERE MEANS MORE SURGES AND HIGHER RATES!


----------



## Omair

Scream/yell at me like I own Uber and developed the app and invented satellites and navigation - 1 star

Act like you're better than me by ignoring me and my attempts at conversation - 2 stars

Be obnoxious, loud, drag dirt into my car, smell bad - 3 stars

Make me wait more than 1 minute - 4 stars

Provide me with stimulating conversation, be courteous, intelligent, cash tip - 5 stars


----------



## flyingdingo

Finishing a cigarette on the curb and then thinking you're going to jump into my car with that stench? Um, no.


----------



## flyingdingo

Be ready when I get there. You can ****ing watch my car approach you on the map. You know exactly where I am. Be ready, or just call another goddamn car.


----------



## uber_sea

Tips. Tips. and more Tips.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber drivers reveal how to get a perfect 5-star passenger rating*

*http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-get-a-5-star-uber-customer-rating-2015-2*

(The article is based on this @uberpeople.net thread)


----------



## robaeprice

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber drivers reveal how to get a perfect 5-star passenger rating*
> 
> (The article is based on this @uberpeople.net thread)


Thanks for posting it! If I've missed any important tips then just let me know, thanks.


----------



## Allnight-AZ

Great read!! I think the comments may explode and will be fun to read as well!


----------



## JJcriggins

Mr. Robert,


----------



## redrover

So how do you deal with...

Oh can you do me a favor on the way to the destination...

Can you stop at Mc Donalds...or the Bank?

I had one dude ask me to stop at the atm for cash.
I had one dude ask for Wendys.

No tips on either ride.


----------



## flyingdingo

redrover said:


> So how do you deal with...
> 
> Oh can you do me a favor on the way to the destination...
> 
> Can you stop at Mc Donalds...or the Bank?
> 
> I had one dude ask me to stop at the atm for cash.
> I had one dude ask for Wendys.
> 
> No tips on either ride.


I don't know. I'd appreciate the advice of others. It seems that you risk a low rating if you say no to any of this after the trip has started. So far it hasn't happened enough to make me think it's a problem. I guess if it remains a once in a while thing, I'll just deal with it.


----------



## JJcriggins

redrover said:


> So how do you deal with...
> 
> Oh can you do me a favor on the way to the destination...
> 
> Can you stop at Mc Donalds...or the Bank?
> 
> I had one dude ask me to stop at the atm for cash.
> I had one dude ask for Wendys.
> 
> No tips on either ride.


Hey Redrover,

I had a rider today. Girl named Varma.
"can we stop at Dunkin Donuts"?
Reluctantly , we did. Took like 7 minutes

This girl was Zaftig, she comes out with a huge Frappe iced something bullsh1t drink

Then i dropped her off at her highschool!

This is getting ridiculous 7.17 fare

No tip, (From a highschool kid, never!)


----------



## Sydney Uber

[QUOTE.="robaeprice, post: 184557, member: 9613"]First things first - my name's Rob Price, and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. We're interested in putting together a guide for our readers about how to get a good Uber rating from their drivers. So - what do you appreciate from a customer? What makes you go click 5 stars without hesitation?

And conversely, what do customers do that ensures they won't be getting a 5?[/QUOTE]

1 Star for picking their noses, and flicking the booger onto the inside of a window


----------



## UberHammer

redrover said:


> So how do you deal with...
> 
> Oh can you do me a favor on the way to the destination...


Depends on what the favor is. I'm listening...



> Can you stop at Mc Donalds


No.



> ...or the Bank?


No.



> I had one dude ask me to stop at the atm for cash.


No.



> I had one dude ask for Wendys.


No.



> No tips on either ride.


You weren't going to get one from them doing what they ask either.

When they ask you to do something other than drive them to a destination, just say no... unless you want to do what they ask. If they ask why not, respond by asking for their destination again. If they say "McDonalds", then stop in the McDonalds parking and say "Here you are". If they tell you to pull into the drive through, say "no". If they ask "why not", then ask if they would like to be taken somewhere else.

The point is to NOT engage with them regarding your reasoning for saying no. You've said no. That's enough. If you tell them anything about why you are saying no, they WILL argue with your reasoning. Don't give them any reason to argue with you. If they ask you to do something, you can say no, or do what they ask. When they ask for "reason", ask them if they want you to take them somewhere. That's why you are engaged with them at the moment. If they want anything other than to be taken somewhere, and you don't want to do it, say no and nothing more about it. Anything beyond that take the conversation right back to the reason you are engaged with them "Would you like me to take you somewhere?"

You WILL get one starred for this ride. Here's the thing though, with 500 rides under my belt, the worst that 1 star rating does to me is bump me down 0.004 points. You WILL one star them back, and with likely only dozens of ratings under their belt, and perhaps only single digits of ratings, your one star of them will ding their rating down 10 to 50 times harder then they do to yours. Good luck getting rides after I one star you for this ride. If the next Uber driver dings you another one star, you'll be waiting hours trying to get an Uber to pick you up!


----------



## flyingdingo

UberHammer said:


> Depends on what the favor is. I'm listening...
> 
> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> You weren't going to get one from them doing what they ask either.
> 
> When they ask you to do something other than drive them to a destination, just say no... unless you want to do what they ask. If they ask why not, respond by asking for their destination again. If they say "McDonalds", then stop in the McDonalds parking and say "Here you are". If they tell you to pull into the drive through, say "no". If they ask "why not", then ask if they would like to be taken somewhere else.
> 
> The point is to NOT engage with them regarding your reasoning for saying no. You've said no. That's enough. If you tell them anything about why you are saying no, they WILL argue with your reasoning. Don't give them any reason to argue with you. If they ask you to do something, you can say no, or do what they ask. When they ask for "reason", ask them if they want you to take them somewhere. That's why you are engaged with them at the moment. If they want anything other than to be taken somewhere, and you don't want to do it, say no and nothing more about it. Anything beyond that take the conversation right back to the reason you are engaged with them "Would you like me to take you somewhere?"
> 
> You WILL get one starred for this ride. Here's the thing though, with 500 rides under my belt, the worst that 1 star rating does to me is bump me down 0.004 points. You WILL one star them back, and with likely only dozens of ratings under their belt, and perhaps only single digits of ratings, your one star of them will ding their rating down 10 to 50 times harder then they do to yours. Good luck getting rides after I one star you for this ride. If the next Uber driver dings you another one star, you'll be waiting hours trying to get an Uber to pick you up!


OK. Done. This is my new practice unless the person is extra cute or I'm feeling generous.


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberHammer said:


> Depends on what the favor is. I'm listening...
> 
> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> No.
> 
> You weren't going to get one from them doing what they ask either.
> 
> When they ask you to do something other than drive them to a destination, just say no... unless you want to do what they ask. If they ask why not, respond by asking for their destination again. If they say "McDonalds", then stop in the McDonalds parking and say "Here you are". If they tell you to pull into the drive through, say "no". If they ask "why not", then ask if they would like to be taken somewhere else.
> 
> The point is to NOT engage with them regarding your reasoning for saying no. You've said no. That's enough. If you tell them anything about why you are saying no, they WILL argue with your reasoning. Don't give them any reason to argue with you. If they ask you to do something, you can say no, or do what they ask. When they ask for "reason", ask them if they want you to take them somewhere. That's why you are engaged with them at the moment. If they want anything other than to be taken somewhere, and you don't want to do it, say no and nothing more about it. Anything beyond that take the conversation right back to the reason you are engaged with them "Would you like me to take you somewhere?"
> 
> You WILL get one starred for this ride. Here's the thing though, with 500 rides under my belt, the worst that 1 star rating does to me is bump me down 0.004 points. You WILL one star them back, and with likely only dozens of ratings under their belt, and perhaps only single digits of ratings, your one star of them will ding their rating down 10 to 50 times harder then they do to yours. Good luck getting rides after I one star you for this ride. If the next Uber driver dings you another one star, you'll be waiting hours trying to get an Uber to pick you up!


Had l mentioned before we need more Dads like you?


----------



## Dave1224

Just wondering what other drivers are thinking about PAX ratings. We can't really control how they rate us but we can control how we rate them. Why do you drive for Uber? Most of us drive for the added money. I put the math up in a couple of places in the past few days...I actually make about $5/Hr not including insurance that I would have to pay anyway. We can't make a living without tips. Uber does everything it can to discourage tipping. Uber uses us as it's income engines but fails to take care of us. We need to take care of ourselves. How? By encouragine tipping and rating customers based on tipping. We can encourage tipping by posting a small note on each door where the PAX will see it. Mine is about 3" by 2" and it says: 

You are not required to tip the Uber driver
The only way to tip your UberX driver is with cash
Tips are NOT automatically added to your bill
UberX does NOT have a tipping option in the app
Tips are an important part of the driver's income
Without tips, drivers averages about $5/hr
So, while tips are always voluntary, you can reward
good service.

Rating PAX based on tipping
It really doesn't matter to me if a passanger never says a word and listens to music on his/her phone or if they take a great interest in my life. I provide safe and pleasant trasport to get them to where they need to go. I always try to provide an excellent service. I do expect to receive a tip for good service the same way any other service professional does. So why would any driver give a passanger a 5* when they do not tip? How do we know what to expect when we see a 5* next to a fare when we receive the alert? It really urks me to get the 5* passanger, provide great service and receive no tip. I always ask myself, How on earth did that person get a 5* rating? You are providing a disservice to your fellow drivers to give 5* to a not tipper. If we all got on the same page and decided to rate them based on how it actually impacts us, I would be seeing a 4* or lower and I would be less likely to pick him up. We all have the no brainers, a fare that is very close to us (less than 5 min) but we all have a decision to make when the fare is further away (10 min or more). The rating should help us decide if it is worth our time and gas to pick up that fare. Feel free to reduce the rating further for fares that make you wait a long time for them, pin to a nonexistant location, leave trash in the car or any other misdeeds, but please also knock down their ratings for failure to tip. For me, the rating is as follows:

Any passanger that does not tip does not get 5* rating.
Short trips without tips = 4*
Longer trips or trips where assistance with bags in provided such as airport runs, the PAX will not get more than 3* if no tip is offered.

If more of you would rate in a manner that makes sense, soon our passengers will get the message that it is much harder to get rides because of low ratings and as nice as they may be, they can't get the higher ratings without tipping. If they ask you about how you will rate them or specifically request 5*, please let them know that your rating system takes into account how pleasant they are but it is not the only factor in your decision.


----------



## UberXking

You need to write an article explaining how Uber has become the greatest car theif of all time!!!!


----------



## XUberMike

If they tell me they're a reporter they get 1 star unless they can prove they're conservative then 5 star...lol

Drive faster or they play Celion Dion 1 star
single person sitting directly behind me 2 star

Pleasant, friendly and values my time 5 star


----------



## KMANDERSON

robaeprice said:


> First things first - my name's Rob Price, and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. We're interested in putting together a guide for our readers about how to get a good Uber rating from their drivers. So - what do you appreciate from a customer? What makes you go click 5 stars without hesitation?
> 
> And conversely, what do customers do that ensures they won't be getting a 5?





robaeprice said:


> First things first - my name's Rob Price, and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. We're interested in putting together a guide for our readers about how to get a good Uber rating from their drivers. So - what do you appreciate from a customer? What makes you go click 5 stars without hesitation?
> 
> And conversely, what do customers do that ensures they won't be getting a 5?


Just be nice and respectful.Relize you in some one personal car this is not a taxi


----------



## manuellsam

robaeprice said:


> First things first - my name's Rob Price, and I'm a reporter for Business Insider. We're interested in putting together a guide for our readers about how to get a good Uber rating from their drivers. So - what do you appreciate from a customer? What makes you go click 5 stars without hesitation?
> 
> And conversely, what do customers do that ensures they won't be getting a 5?


I rate almost all highly ! I have no time to be petty lol But honestly when a person enters no address then proceeds to backseat drive I rate them low, it's very dangerous !


----------



## RockinEZ

Good ride (as described by the drivers above) with tip - 5 stars
Good ride and no tip - 4 stars.
Good ride with rude passenger 2 or 3 stars depending on how obnoxious the passenger was.
Touch the driver, mess up the car, ralph in the car = 1 star. 

Passenger has to tip to get 5 stars from me.


----------



## hockeyuber88

10 percent of riders have 2 stops 2 do and something putting in the address will cost a lot so they try to be slick about it. Hey just let me know and I'll be cool with it and some won't even say anything until I get another trip request and I accept it because I do that when I am close to dropping them off and then when I get there they say ok we have one more stop. Then I have to cancel..... like that screws me over stop doing that. 2 I offer free chips water and gum and candy and I tell them please give me the garbage after words and then after I drop them off it legit looks bad


----------



## Stan07

No customer gets 5 star without giving me a cash tip. 95 percent of the riders don't tip in the app. Why they don't tip? Because they know they can get away without tipping the service, which is wY below the standard market price for point to point transportation. 

Same customer tips every other labor in the service industry from Starbucks baristas to restaurant waitress, from parking lot attendees to hairdressers. You name it.. 

But Uber/Lyft driver gets nada!!
Give me a reason to rate these people well?


----------

